

Out of Many, One: The Science of Composite Photography - prostoalex
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/out-of-many-one

======
Mithaldu

        > Published in: Volume 33 Issue 4, July 2014 
        > Software - Code available soon.
    

The tragedy of modern science, where scientists care more about getting
published than enabling actual scientific progress by allowing others to
reproduce their results and continue work building on these results.

I really hope that scientific publication platforms will begin refusing papers
provided without proper reproduction means before more research is practically
lost.

~~~
voltagex_
You could try emailing the authors?

------
ntoshev
Fairly obvious extension: when arrived at a composite image, choose the one
image from the set that is closest to it and show that instead of the
composite to get a sharp version.

------
spc476
It's not really new. I've seen such work back in 2007
([http://boston.conman.org/2007/08/28.1](http://boston.conman.org/2007/08/28.1))
and an update in 2013
([http://boston.conman.org/2013/01/03.1](http://boston.conman.org/2013/01/03.1)).
Sure, the examples I saw were geared towards human faces taken at a particular
angle (face on, head filling the frame) but the concept is the same.

------
coldcode
With enough data, almost everything becomes interesting and a path to new
understanding.

